

Mixpanel: Introducing much better segmentation - suhail
http://blog.mixpanel.com/introducing-much-better-segmentation

======
staunch
I think Mixpanel should invest a serious effort into creating some tutorials
on how to do event tracking in a way that helps your business. I suspect a lot
of more people would use the service to its full potential if they knew how.

Even showing off some customers setups that are using it well would go a long
way.

A good example of where this strategy helped the business is Slicehost's Linux
tutorials.

~~~
trefn
You read our minds =) we're gearing up to do this now. If you (or anyone else)
has ideas for tutorials they'd like to see, please email me: tim@mixpanel.com

~~~
grep
You could start by replying to support tickets, that would help a lot as well.

------
glimcat
I was hoping it was an ML article on data segmentation techniques, but it
looks like it's just a web service announcing that they've improved their
filtering options. :(

~~~
RoboTeddy
It looks like they've done more than just adding filtering options; apparently
you can now retroactively query the entire analytics data set for your site,
in real time.

In my experience, this sort of feature lets you ask questions that iteratively
lead to more questions, and eventually to useful/interesting conclusions.

~~~
apinstein
Yes, when I originally signed up for MixPanel I was under the impression that
it had this capability, but it could only do one-at-a-time. This is a very
important feature for quickly analyzing data to find interesting trends and
it's been exciting to use it for the last few minutes.

I seem to be able to only see 1 weeks' worth of historical data, though, so I
am not sure if that's user error or some other limitation.

~~~
suhail
We just couldn't import all the old data so we rushed to import something to
get it out in your hands.

~~~
apinstein
Ah ok yes, a little notice would be great, but glad it's coming! This is a
very exciting improvement, I can drastically reduce the # of events I am
pushing to you, since I was previously faking 2-levels of segmentation by
sending duplicate events.

